# Furniture repair - glass table top.



## gurromat (May 12, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know anywhere I can bring a table to have it repaired? It needs a new glass table top and could also do with a new coat of paint. Ideally I would like someone to pick it up and drop it back when they are finished but I can deliver it if needs be.

Any suggestions welcome!

G.


----------

